# my knives and rocks



## johnny (May 21, 2017)

Hi!

i wanted to show off a part of my collection (6 or 7 more fujiwara's are coming this year + a Miyabi koh gyuto in the mail + two more (my very very first good knives) in a box waiting to be picked-up). So here it is...Fujiwara Denka no hoto ironwood (super blue carbon) Gyuto 240mm, Nakiri 195mm, santoku 180mm, petty 120mm. Masakage mizu (#2 aogami steel) 165mm nakiri. Sugimoto high-carbon steel with chromium molybdenum petty 120mm and deba 180mm. On top, you can see some rocks too. Some synthetic for everyday knives and two naturals for my fujiwara's. 









What do think?


----------



## johnny (May 21, 2017)




----------



## valgard (May 21, 2017)

Pics aren't working. Can you see the pics in your own post?


----------



## johnny (May 21, 2017)

dang....no

i'm trying with pinterest now.


----------



## Anton (May 21, 2017)

Pay up


----------



## johnny (May 21, 2017)

pay up?


----------



## johnny (May 21, 2017)




----------



## panda (May 22, 2017)

I thought this would be a razor and drugs.


----------



## valgard (May 22, 2017)

panda said:


> I thought this would be a razor and drugs.



lol


----------



## inzite (May 22, 2017)

i see it on instgram. try uploading it to a free image host like flickr.

your link here..

https://www.instagram.com/p/BUYFkLLBEmo/

great lookimg set too!


----------



## StonedEdge (May 22, 2017)

Love the TF blades so much but I just can't get passed how little his yo handles feel, to me it's like clutching a little twig or something and I dont have big hands. 

Nice collection tho!


----------



## inzite (May 23, 2017)

StonedEdge said:


> Love the TF blades so much but I just can't get passed how little his yo handles feel, to me it's like clutching a little twig or something and I dont have big hands.
> 
> Nice collection tho!



I think it's hit or miss, some are larger handles like my 240 denka, and some are more on the skinny side like my 175 denka cleaver


----------

